# What do you get a kick doing for him/her?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What to you get a kick doing for him/her?

No doubt we all indulge in the above A-Z but what do you do more frequently and enjoy the most on a daily basis with your GR (putting aside feeding, training, walking routines etc...?)

I can truly say that I do C, O and Q a hundred times a day!!!

When I am getting ready in the morning and I’m putting on my makeup with the right hand, a wet snout always comes to nudge me and so my left hand start O and Q until I leave the house. Same routine when I come home. She will come and sit next to me and she knows what will happen (I can be cooking, loading the washing machine or working on the laptop…)

She loves C in the evening while I am finally sitting down in my kitchen and watching TV while she looks out in the garden with the back door open until 11pm approx. :bowl::bowl:


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Yo dog (I loff your user name, btw - how did you come up with that?), I need a bit o' help here (old, blond...): what's C, O and Q? 

As for the Pud, I love anything I do with her. Our best times are when we're out on the trail. Just yesterday we went ski-joring in the mountains. It was icy and very very fast. We charged down hill, the Pudden stormed ahead and Mama hung behind praying that it would be quick and painless. Afterwards, I love to watch her be all wiped-out and verschnaggelt on the couch. I sit there and look at her and just marvel at this perfect creature and the fact that she's in my life. Then we watch a movie and then we go to bed together.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know what the above A-Z is or the C,O,Q is.... BUT, I can tell you that my Sophie just LOOOOVES being massaged. I do it almost every day and she just lays there and closes her eyes. She actually asks for a massage. I sit at the table typing on my laptop and along comes Sophie who jumps up on my legs, looks me in the face and puts her right paw on my left shoulder LOL!

I tried to massage Duke, but all he does is lay there and lifts his head to look at what I'm doing. He doesn't quite "get it" yet. Doesn't quite understand that he's supposed to relax and enjoy the moment.

Forgot to mention that when I massage Sophie and see the pleasure she gets out of it, it seems to calm me down too... I love doing it when I've got a few minutes of time on my hands.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks Pudden and Loboto-Me but I am sure you can understand now how long it took to type A-Z (the thread should not have gone live before the poll was entered but hey I am not an admin).

PLEASE PLEASE VOTE!!!

PS: My username is a long story - Maybe one for a PM if you really want to know.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Awww, darn... no massages in there LOL!

Found something close enough to a massage as this will get... "Y" Squeezing and Petting the back of the neck, although I'd need "N" to "Y" to be more acurate... wish there was more than one choice


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Actually.... you didn't put my favorite on there  

Mine is sleeping back to back with Jr. I'm a side sleeper.... and he sleeps on his side with his back next to mine. Although sometimes I find him to have rolled over during night on his back with his paws sticking up in the air. :lol:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted F. Both of mine are big huggers. They love to come up close, face to face, and put their heads on our shoulders and almost DEMAND their hugs daily. I love it.. so does Jeff.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wabmorgan said:


> Actually.... you didn't put my favorite on there
> 
> Mine is sleeping back to back with Jr. I'm a side sleeper.... and he sleeps on his side with his back next to mine. Although sometimes I find him to have rolled over during night on his back with his paws sticking up in the air. :lol:


yes! yes! Pud and I do the exact same thing. I love feeling her warm back against mine at night. Sometimes she turns and then her feet are against my back and when she's chasing squirrels in her dreams I get a massage


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

wabmorgan said:


> Actually.... you didn't put my favorite on there
> 
> Mine is sleeping back to back with Jr. I'm a side sleeper.... and he sleeps on his side with his back next to mine. Although sometimes I find him to have rolled over during night on his back with his paws sticking up in the air. :lol:


Sorry I am sure that I have missed more than one but in this instance we don't sleep with Amber. A-Z are obviously all the things we acutally do with her. :wave:


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Loboto-Me said:


> Awww, darn... no massages in there LOL!
> 
> Found something close enough to a massage as this will get... "Y" Squeezing and Petting the back of the neck, although I'd need "N" to "Y" to be more acurate... *wish there was more than one choice *


Sorry again I must have forgotten to tick a box somewhere  and I do not know how to or if you can change a POLL.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

we actually love interacting with each other a lot, so I would say A-Z AND kissing. No licking, that happens too, but kissing. She kisses us  She even has a command for that because we loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee it! And before I get ready to leave for work and she knows she isn't coming, she hugs me, kisses me and licks me good bye while I put my shoes on.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you should see if one of the mods can change this to multiple choice - i'd pick lots of them.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> you should see if one of the mods can change this to multiple choice - i'd pick lots of them.


OK I will try to PM a moderator sometimes today...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am afraid it can't be changed to multiple choice after people have started voting. Sorry Dog.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I am afraid it can't be changed to multiple choice after people have started voting. Sorry Dog.


No problem and thank you for letting us know


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, almost all of them, to bad you can only select one.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Muddypaws said:


> Well, almost all of them, *to bad you can only select one.*


Yes, I know and believe me it took a long time to do this poll so it was not on purpose that I forgot to "tick" a box after entering 26 choices... 

However, like I did, I suppose any member can elaborate on their top 3 choices as an additional udate to this post like you did...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I choose I.Honey is so funny.She sits quietly with her eyes close and let s me kiss her.I do like to pet her on the head and rub her belly.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

...And you guys say you love your GR?! Not much to show for it


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

I just love to rub his face - he likes it too, it puts him to sleep


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I would like to vote for all of the above but only voted F.
When we are having a mess around I blow 'raspberries' on the top of their noses and it drives them WILD


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Mostly A, C, F, I, L ....


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted E. I smell Hudson all the time. Is that weird? I swear I could pick him out of a line up blindfolded just by smelling him. He just has this sweet little scent about him. I'm sure to other people he smells like a dog. But no. He smells like a Hudson. And I love it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just thought of another one. Beau is so old now, he cant get up on the couch by himself, so I love to help him up. Because one he is up, he has the biggest smile on his face and looks so happy to be back up on the couch. I really love that big guy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would have picked them all!!
Selka lays beside me on the couch while I stroke his chest and side.
They both LOVE to have the inside of their ears rubbed!
And I love the smell of Selka's paws. and when Gunner roohs. : )


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

Jackson loves it when I scratch behind his ears, where he can't reach with his paws. He groans and leans into me when I do that.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I love Charlie Hugs..they are the best!!


----------



## fbama73 (Jul 19, 2009)

From this list- J. But the best by far is gently massaging between the back of the ear and the little bumpson the sides of her neck. This is her favorite, so it is mine just because she likes it so much.


----------



## KAW (Jun 11, 2009)

Full body massages and hugs!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus receives pretty much A-Z all the time but my favourite thing is kissing the soft sides of his face. I probably do it a hundred times a day and he loves it. He closes his eyes and leans into me when I kiss him...unless of course he wants to do zoomies and then he kind of bucks his head away like he's saying.."MOM..stop" and runs off and zooms!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I could have checked all of them, but definitely F and G.

Riley's a big hugger. When I'm sitting down, he'll come up and put his paws around my neck and actually squeeze. Usually followed by one of his famous "kiss attacks." I love it.

And I love to kiss him on the snout, right under his nose. He always sticks his tongue out, really fast (almost like a frog) to lick the spot where I've just kissed him. It's hilarious.

Oh, and I have to give him "the raspberries" on his belly at least a couple times a day. He gets a huge kick out of that for some reason.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I definately enjoy F too but G is definitely for an acquired taste and for my daughter only!! 

PS: Glad this thread is still going... My girl calms me down and conforts me especially when I am not well.. She is simply the best therapist in the whole wild world!!


----------

